# Nic nie dziala ;P

## Belliash

```
>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking portage-2.1_pre3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1_pre3-r1/work

patching file pym/output.py

patching file pym/portage.py

touch: setting times of `/var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1_pre3-r1/.unpacked': Function not implemented

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/portage-2.1_pre3-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_unpack

!!! IO Failure -- Failed 'touch .unpacked' in /var/tmp/portage/portage-2.1_pre3-r1

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

Co moze byc przyczyna?

----------

## mylek

mialem podobnie i o ile pamietam pomogło to: http://dev.gentoo.org/~carpaski/portage_rescue/

----------

## Belliash

to nie pomaga, ale:

```
CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -combine -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fpeel-loops -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-loop-linear -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fstrength-reduce -ftree-vectorize -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS} -fpermissive -fno-enforce-eh-specs -ffriend-injection -fvisibility-inlines-hidden -Wno-deprecated"
```

Problem pojawia sie po rekompilacji coreutils, ktore dostarczaja narzedzie TOUCH  :Wink: .

Ktora z pwyzszych flag moze powodowac takie jajca n GCC 4.1?

```
PECET / # touch /1

touch: setting times of `/1': Nie zaimplementowana funkcja
```

----------

## arsen

O w morde.... ricer detected! ricer detected!  :Smile: , a tak na poważnie... daj ludzkie flagi, takie aż kłują w oczy. Myślałem że moda na zawody czym dłuższe CFLAGS mineła bezpowrotnie   :Wink: 

----------

## Belliash

Ale wiesz ja kna GCC 4.0.2-r1 system zbudowany na tych flagach wymiata?

Bootup rzedu ~20sek  :Smile: 

A teraz jeszze GCC 4.1 z poprawiona wektoryzacja, ..., nowe udoskonalenia, poprawki, ... speedupy, .... planuje max 15sek do KDMa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## v7n

Co Ci po 20 sek bootupie, skoro nawet pliku nie mozesz utowrzyc ?  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Belliash

pewnie tylko 1 zblakana flaga  :Razz: 

----------

## noobah

Ja tego nie kumam, ja też mam bootup 20 sekund, a z zalogowaniem i wejsciem do KDE około 30 i mam to na flagach z handbooka. Dodam że mam bardzo podobny sprzęt do rafkupa  :Very Happy: 

Ricerstwo sucks!

----------

## jey

Pewnie masz inny prad w mieszkaniu   :Very Happy:  czytaj lepszy ;P

----------

## argasek

 *jey wrote:*   

> Pewnie masz inny prad w mieszkaniu   czytaj lepszy ;P

 

Nie nie. Gęstszy.   :Very Happy: 

@rafkup:

 *rafkup wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> CFLAGS="-march=athlon64 -mtune=athlon64 -O2 -s -combine -pipe -mfpmath=sse,387 -msse -msse2 -msse3 -mmmx -m3dnow -momit-leaf-frame-pointer -maccumulate-outgoing-args -mno-align-stringops -minline-all-stringops -fomit-frame-pointer -ffast-math -ftracer -finline-limit=1200 -fpeel-loops -funroll-loops -funswitch-loops -frerun-cse-after-loop -fprefetch-loop-arrays -ftree-loop-linear -fno-ident -fforce-addr -fstrength-reduce -ftree-vectorize -DNDEBUG -DG_DISABLE_ASSERT -DNO_DEBUG"
> 
> ...

 

Sugestia#1:

-msse, -msse2, -msse3, -mmmx -m3dnow - wywal, są automatycznie aktywowane wraz z -march=athlon64

-funroll-loops - j.w., wraz z -O2

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Moreover, specifying -march=cpu-type implies -mtune=cpu-type.
> 
> 

 

więc nie wiem po cholerę to -mtune=athlon64, wywal

Wniosek: mana do GCC Ci się poczytać nie chce.

Sugestia#2: wywal resztę flag przed z wyjątkiem -O2 i -march przede emergeowaniem coreutils, konkurs: jak myślisz, czy polecenie touch skorzysta -ffast-math?  Można zgadywać 3x, do wygrania lodówka Plug'n'Play z naszej brudnej kuchni.

Ricerstwo sux.

----------

## Belliash

hmm.... zrekompilowalem coreutils na domyslnych flagach i nic  :Sad: 

Jaki inny pakiet moze to powodowac?

Jakas zaleznosc coreutils?

Jakas biblioteka statyczna?  :Razz: 

P.S. Predzej mi kaktus na rece wyrosnie jak -msse3 jest dodawane przez -march=k8  :Laughing: .

Nie kazdy AMD64 ma SSE3, imho nie moze byc dodawane bo by np. na ClawHammerze nie ruszyl taki system...  :Rolling Eyes: .

----------

## mylek

coreutils 5.14 a dokladniej patchset najnowszy świruje  :Wink: 

ja zamaskowalem 5.14 i zbudowalem 5.13 i jest ok tyle ze  u mnie problem byl z inną binarką ale tez z coreutils

----------

## Belliash

Ze sie wyraze: cholernie stara masz te paczuszke:

```
PECET / # emerge -pv coreutils

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.94-r1  USE="-acl -build -nls -static" 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB
```

----------

## piotruspan

coreutils to z x86 to akt. takie jest

```
[ebuild   R   ] sys-apps/coreutils-5.2.1-r7  -acl -build +nls (-selinux) -static 0 kB

```

mylek ty masz w końcu wszystko na ~x86 czy jak ? emerge sync w życiu nie robiłeś ?  :Smile: 

----------

## Belliash

ja mam wszystko na ~amd64 a i polowe -*  :Razz: 

----------

## danrok^

Miałem ostatnio taki sam problem. Okazało się, że coreutils 5.94 jest zepsute i musiałem zdowngradować do wersji 5.93. Pozdrawiam.

----------

## Belliash

Na 5.93 tez wystepuje ten problem.

----------

## pwe

ogolnie sporo osob to ma, ten sam blad przy kompilacja rożnych rzeczy. mi czasami zaskoczy i sie skompiluje, ot tak. coreutils strasze tak jak piszesz mi tez nie pomoglo. mam ~amd64 calość, falgi bardziej ludzie niż Ty  :Wink:  glibc od nxsty, gcc mialem z ~amd64 teraz mam 4.x i nadal nic nie pomaga. czasu nie mam, zadko siedze na swoim kompie wiec i powalczyc z tym nie moge za bardzo.

----------

## Belliash

Noo 5.3.0-r2 smiga.

Zobaczymy jak to bedzie dalej wygladalo  :Smile: 

```

config.status: creating Makefile

config.status: creating Makefile.common

config.status: creating depmod/Makefile

config.status: creating genksyms/Makefile

config.status: creating insmod/Makefile

config.status: creating obj/Makefile

config.status: creating util/Makefile

config.status: creating man/Makefile

cc1: error: too many filenames given.  Type cc1 --help for usage

make[1]: *** [.depend] Error 1

make[1]: *** Waiting for unfinished jobs....

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: sys-apps/module-init-tools-3.1-r1 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1894:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 941:   Called src_compile

!!! emake modutils failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.
```

A co powiecie na to??

----------

